# MOT success again



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, 35 years old & the XR3 passed it's MOT again. What a wonderful machine. [smiley=dude.gif] 
No advisories or work req.








Hoggy.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Well done !!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Can't believe its come round again so soon.  
Do you have any problems on the MoT with the alignment of those additional fog lights?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

ZephyR2 said:


> Can't believe its come round again so soon.
> Do you have any problems on the MoT with the alignment of those additional fog lights?


Hi, Fogs & Spots are never checked, just headlight alignment.
MOT tester/garage can't believe with all the Mk3 that have been scrapped due to corrosion, how excellent mine still is. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Excellent. That does look an *extremely* tidy piece of kit!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Thanks for your comments. German made cars used to be quality. :lol: :lol: Vorsprung durch Technik
Hoggy.


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Some do survive Hoggy, my nephew has a mk3 16i cabriolet which is an 85. Newer than yours I know but original and totally rust free on top and underneath. It's off the road and has been for years as it has mechanical issues but the body's fantastic.
He refuses to sell it to his favorite Uncle though, even though he knows it would be cherished with me. So for now it continues to live in a old ship storage container till he gets round to it :roll:

Seen here when i last got it into sunlight a few years back in a attempt to wrestle it of him.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Good news Hoggy  I had and XR3 and an two XR3i's back in the day , my first hot hatches 8) I was even in the XR owners club for a while with a posted A4 newsletter sent out ..... no internet in them days :wink:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

conlechi said:


> Good news Hoggy  I had and XR3 and an two XR3i's back in the day , my first hot hatches 8) I was even in the XR owners club for a while with a posted A4 newsletter sent out ..... no internet in them days :wink:


Hi Mark, Thanks..Yes, 34 years paid up member of XROC & still have the A4 news letters & all the Mags since. 
No comparison to todays cars but XR3 is still a great car. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------

